# Lucite Baron



## vick (May 5, 2006)

I got a little more adventureous with my second Baron. The material is phantom grey lucite and the kit is a chrome baron. 














Comments and critiques are appreciated.


----------



## micah (May 5, 2006)

[][][]
Cool! I really like that. It would make a great desk pen!
Micah


----------



## Jim15 (May 5, 2006)

Great pen Mike.

jim


----------



## alamocdc (May 5, 2006)

Nice work as usual, Mike.[^]


----------



## EdwinSSIV (May 5, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## tipusnr (May 5, 2006)

Great job! Almost seamless!!


----------



## OSCAR15 (May 5, 2006)

Mike...Awesome looking pen ! What more can one say?


----------



## Johnathan (May 5, 2006)

Love it!


----------



## gerryr (May 5, 2006)

WOW!  That is really nice Mike.  Did you color the tubes or the inside of the Lucite or both?  I still have some of this material and it is really transparent.


----------



## PenWorks (May 5, 2006)

Very sharp Mike, good job. []

Does this guy have any wood left ? 
or did he allready cut it all up into little pieces []


----------



## nilsatcraft (May 5, 2006)

Great looking pen- very classy.  Nice work.


----------



## thewishman (May 5, 2006)

Nice subtle lines, nice shape on the ends and very pretty material.[] In a word - beautiful.


----------



## vick (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />WOW!  That is really nice Mike.  Did you color the tubes or the inside of the Lucite or both?  I still have some of this material and it is really transparent.


Tubes?
I decided to try to do this one tubeless.  I tried using black nail polish to color the inside of the lucite and was not really happy with it so went back to using black rustoleum paint.

The blue black lucite I used before was not that transparent but this one is very transparent.


----------



## Dario (May 5, 2006)

I love it Mike!!!

Great looking pen!


----------



## Max (May 5, 2006)

Mike,
How did you get the rustoleum paint down into the tubes?  Spray/brush/???

and did you use Fangar's pin chuck for this?  If so, can you use the same chuck for the pen cap?

Such a great look!!
-Max


----------



## vick (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Max_
> <br />Mike,
> How did you get the rustoleum paint down into the tubes?  Spray/brush/???
> 
> ...


I used a BBQ skewer to get the paint in the lucite.
I do not have a fangar pin chuck though i hear excellent things about them.  I have several pin chucks that a machineist made for me one of them fits in the baron body.  The baron cap and the gentlemans body seems to be about the same ID so if you have a gents pin chuck it may work on the Baron cap.  None of mine fit the cap which is a much larger hole and while I ordered 3 new pin chucks for some of my kits yesterday (includeing baron cap\gentlemans body)I did not have the patience to wait.  Plus this is a tubeless pen and I modified the threaded insert so that the hole I used for the cap is signifigantly smaller than the normal Baron Cap hole (it was one of the letter sized drills can't remember which).

 When I do not have a pin chuck I usually just make a jam chuck.  I take a steel rod that is at least 1/8 smaller than the ID of the tube glue a piece of hardwood on it and turn the wood down to the tubes ID (internal diameter), if you go to far build it up with a couple coats of ca.  It works very good for larger tubes.  For this Baron cap I got lazy and I am suprised this worked as well as it did.  I had a piece of drill rod that was just a hair to small for my hole( i think 3/8ths rod) I just put a couple wraps of teflon tape around it to get it to size for a jam chuck, it ran supriseingly true.


----------



## Max (May 5, 2006)

Great!  Thanks for all the info Mike!

-Max


----------



## knottyharry (May 5, 2006)

Super Looking Pen.
Great Job.
Harry


----------



## Jim in Oakville (May 5, 2006)

I love the design Mike, great work!!

How does the pen feel in your hand, is the diffeenece in barrel diameter at the transion to the hardware greater than that of the kit standard?


----------



## vick (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jim in Oakville_
> <br />
> 
> How does the pen feel in your hand, is the diffeenece in barrel diameter at the transion to the hardware greater than that of the kit standard?


It is definately a little bigger in the body than a standard baron, I did not measure exactly how much.  Even with the mod I did on the cap I needed it a little bigger so the body and cap matched up.  Also because it is tubeless I wanted to leave a little more meat on the pen.  I think it feels pretty good in the hand but larger transitions usually do not bother me it must be the way I grip the pen or something.  I did round the corners where the cap and body meet and I feal that helps with the transition.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (May 5, 2006)

Thats pretty sweet Mike. 
I think I agree with Anthony. If you need some wood come over and see me, I think I can spare a few blanks. [}] Next thing you know you'll have a legacy mill or something. [] LOL


----------



## vick (May 5, 2006)

I am planning segmented wood for the next one, but plans can change.  I have been known to be a little obbsesive and have been trying to get my polishing down for the resins.  Oh and the mill does not come till next week[:0]


----------



## woodpens (May 5, 2006)

Great job, Mike! I love it.


----------

